# itsyourmoney.ie comparison tools



## boaber (20 Oct 2011)

itsyourmoney.ie have 2 comparison tools available for [broken link removed] and [broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Oct 2011)

boaber said:


> itsyourmoney.ie have 2 comparison tools available for [broken link removed] and [broken link removed]



That's very handy.  Is it new to the site as I don't recall seeing it before?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Oct 2011)

Seems to be a recent innovation:

http://www.independent.ie/national-...ifferences-in-banks-saving-deals-2913209.html


----------



## Thrifty (21 Oct 2011)

Been there years - as have the insurance comparisons/ credit card/ loan comparisons


----------



## Boyd (21 Oct 2011)

Thrifty said:


> Been there years - as have the insurance comparisons/ credit card/ loan comparisons



No it hasnt, this is a dynamic view where you can input values and times. Try opening the link maybe


----------



## Sue Ellen (21 Oct 2011)

Thrifty said:


> Been there years - as have the insurance comparisons/ credit card/ loan comparisons



The Indo article says the comparison tool was only launched yesterday.  I certainly never came across it before on the NCA web site.


----------



## Boyd (21 Oct 2011)

He/she was referring to the general comparison that has always been on itsyourmoney site. They obviously never bothered opening the link.

Its a great comparison tool I must say though


----------

